# 3 Pt Tiller suggestions



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

In the process of shopping for a Tiller and I was wondering if there are reverse direction Tillers available on 3pts. I have a John Deere 4100 and I think a 48" to 52" depending on availability and source will be the choice. I have been waiting on a back order from once source, which I can change at anytime if need be.
The reason why I ask about reversible direction is because its available for my Cub 3204. I would say that Cub tiller does a better job because of that feature, but I'm going in the 3pt & JD 4100 direction regardless...
The spec's on the unit I ordered is a first choice 52" unit that is listed at 7" tilling depth which i thought was not that much...
Otherwise it looks well made and will take some abuse..

Comments or suggestions welcome

Duc


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

From what i understand, the reverse tine tillers are much more expensive. The deepest tillers that i have seen advertised are 8".


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

If you go slower or make a second pass it will go deeper, at least my craftsman 8hp on the sleeve hitch will and it only says 5". I'm thinking the one your looking at should do more than mine.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks guys for the feedback....yes the reverse tillers appear to be more expensive than the 3 pt (especially on the Cub) I havent seen a 3 pt PTO driven reversable yet anyway ( not sure they exist)...the Cub is Hydrolic and of course smaller (42") and not the direction I'm going....

Duc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Thanks guys for the feedback....yes the reverse tillers appear to be more expensive than the 3 pt (especially on the Cub) I havent seen a 3 pt PTO driven reversable yet anyway ( not sure they exist)...the Cub is Hydrolic and of course smaller (42") and not the direction I'm going....
> 
> Duc *


Duc,

when you say reversible, I am not sure if you mean dual direction/changable or reverse rotation. Land Pride makes a VERY nice but pricey tiller that is reverse rotation. Reverse rotation is preferable in my opinion although it is more costly. If have the Land Pride RTR 1558 tiller and like it. I have to make a few passes to get the depth of till I want but it does a great job. The reverse tiller's tendency is to dig in as opposed to riding up on the soil. Here is the Land Pride reverse direction tiller. The 20 Series Tiller is not as beefy as the 25 Series tillers but has much more offset which can be a BIG plus. On your 4100, I would think the RTR 2056 would be plenty. 


20 Series Rotary Tillers 

The Land Pride tillers are very good quality but very pricey. The King Kutter tillers are basic tillers but do well. My father recently purchased one and likes his. They are less than half the cost. Something to consider for an implement that you use maybe 2 or 3 times (if that) per year.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Chief,
I agree with you on the price part ! Land Pride is expensive and 
I wont be using it all that much....Corriher again is my choice on the First Choice 52"....
My goal which is not far away is to do some commerical work as well, I almost have all the tools....

Over the weekend I had the pleasure of seeing on display both a 4110 & 4115 sitting side by side, the 4110 had a full Curtis (I believe) with heat and A/C, extra lights, a front snow blower and quick hitch. 
The 4115 had the 46BH on it....it was a beautiful site to see the best options for my series machines right there. The fit on the cab was excellent with steel doors and locking locks....

Summer dreaming but that cab and front blower looked tempting...but that backhoe is nice too....mg: 



Duc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would imagine that Corriher or C&C will have the best prices provided shipping does not eat up too much of the savings.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Duc*

Have you bought a tiller yet? When you do you will wonder why you did not do it sooner. Other then the back-hoe it is the one implement that hangs off the back of my 4600 the most. When I am doing grade work with the loader it is so nice to churn threw the soil first with the tiller. When I bought mine price was a consideration, but I did not buy the cheapest. I went with a Befco T50 it tills 66 inches and has a 24 inch ajustable offset. I do a lot of finish grade work around new built houses and the offset is invaluable. So far, and this is my third year owning it, no problems other then the guard for the main drive shaft broke it's welds. That was an easy fix. I have turned up some amazing things with it, i.e. truck springs.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I forgot about this post - I missed it earlier...
I did recieve my tiller which came in a New Holland Blue color , (which is a nice blue) I wound up with the 48" (which Is what I wanted) but availability was the question....I have projects set aside for it, but I have been very busy with my PHD from Greenline (green mfg) these last few weekends ( I good thing)
some trees, mailbox posts.....the bigger projects for the PHD will be in late Sept because of the lack of rain fall here now....

Duc


----------

